# Mirror Patches



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever wondered why certain species of tarantula have mirror patches on their abdomens? I was just thinking about it and the only conclusion I could come to was that it may be a way of deflecting heat from the sun. If you think about it, a tarantulas heart runs along the top of the abdomen, therefore if the abdominal setae was all black or dark coloured (like many species are) it would obviously retain more heat. So could it not be a way to deflect a small amount of heat from that area? Just wondered...

:hmm:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

mirror patch? lol


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> mirror patch? lol


Yeah Jake, the mirror like abdominal patch of setae on the abdomens of certain species of _Cyriocosmus, Euathlus, Grammostola _&_ Paraphysa_ etc.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

any pics?

I've not had any species with any mirror patch, would like to see


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Like them Jake...


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Hmm, surely if it was to deflect heat form the heart it would be closer to the carapace?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Hmm, surely if it was to deflect heat form the heart it would be closer to the carapace?


Well if you look at an anatomical diagram of a tarantula (which I'm sure you will have already). You will notice that the respiratory organs don't follow the full heart all the way back towards the spinnerets. Which coincidently is where the mirror patch occurs. 

This is just a theory I would like to mention. Although most things in life evolve in certain ways as to help create an advantage to ones survival & surroundings.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Where the mirror patch is on that tarantula, would suggest it's covering the Malipighian tubule system, which in turn aids in the osmoregulation of the tarantula.

So if your theory is correct and it is indeed protecting something, my guess is that it's somehow protecting the water and mineral salts within the tarantulas blood system.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> So if your theory is correct and it is indeed protecting something, my guess is that it's somehow protecting the water and mineral salts within the tarantulas blood system.


Good call, I have also thought of this too as many of the species that possess such mirror patches tend to come from locality's that lack regular rain fall. So therefore it would be beneficial to hold on to as much water in the body as possible. So even deflecting the tiniest amount of sunlight would help the tarantula in some way.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Good call, I have also thought of this too as many of the species that possess such mirror patches tend to come from locality's that lack regular rain fall.


lol that's only my thought on the subject,

If it was to protect the heart, I'm sure it would cover the whole top of the tarantulas abdomen, right from the joining to the carapace, and now just in one small ( pretty precise ) area.


----------

